# Great Pyrenees/Aussie mix question



## Zelda (Sep 12, 2011)

Brand new here and need some help. I have recently brought home this mix of dog. She is about 6 months old and was told she is a Pyr/Aussie mix. She's an extremely loving and friendly dog and I am so glad to have her as a new addition to our family. I am not having much luck though finding any information on the best way to train her. I've read about Pyrs and I've read about Aussie's but not really finding much on the mix of the 2. Anyone know much about this? The best way to teach her and everything else that comes along with this big ole' pup?  Her name is Zelda by the way.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

It can be very hard to find information about a precise mix of breeds. There are way to many possible breed mixes possible, and even between two dogs of the same mix, there can be big differences in personality. 
Most likely, your dog will have inherited some traits from Great Pyrenees and some from Aussies. You would be in the best position to discover which ones.

I think in any case, positive training (using rewards rather than punishments) will be the way to go. Although there are some differences between breeds in how quickly they will learn and how motivated they will be, positive dog training is always helpful, not only in training commands, but also in building a good relationship with your dog.
I know there is a list of suggested reading on this forum. Those would be a good starting point.

Oh, and one more very important thing... do you have a picture of your puppy? pleeeeaase? Great Pyr/Aussie sounds like a really cute mix.


----------



## Zelda (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for replying!  Let's see if I can figure out this pic thing. If I'm successful the first pic is her a few days ago and the 2nd one from about a month ago when she was with her original owners.


----------



## Zelda (Sep 12, 2011)

Flip that around. pic on left...month ago....pic on right...few days ago. I'll get this eventually


----------



## Zelda (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya know...seeing these 2 pics together like this? She looks more Pyr to me a month ago. But now she's looking more Aussie.... interesting


----------



## upfromtheashes (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm only on my 2nd dog ever right now, but I'm taking my Malamute pup to the same obedience classes that I took my Golden Retriever to 4 years ago, and the training techniques are the exact same. There are all kinds of breed in there from Poms to Airedale Terriers, and they are all taught the same way. I don't see why I wouldn't use the same methods for any dog I'd ever have.


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

Zelda said:


> Thank you for replying!  Let's see if I can figure out this pic thing. If I'm successful the first pic is her a few days ago and the 2nd one from about a month ago when she was with her original owners.


She is adorable! I could not picture what the mix would look like, but I can really see both great pyr and aussie in her. 

My Maggie is also part Great Pyrenees (and part golden) and she is very easy to train. She can be independent, but she loves her treats and she is a very quick learner. She does not have a drive to please people at all cost, and I am sure she would just stop listening if I used punishment on her. She has too much dignity for that. But with mutual respect, she learns very well and she stays calm and thoughtful during training sessions. 
I know the independent personality comes from the Great Pyrenees side. I heard that Aussies can be quite driven though... so you may get a mixture of both. 

Have you started teaching her some commands?


----------



## Zelda (Sep 12, 2011)

> She is adorable! I could not picture what the mix would look like, but I can really see both great pyr and aussie in her.


Thanks! I saw the pics of your dogs on the favorite pics thread. Good looking dogs!! 

You have to realize this is my first dog that's all mine (and I guess I have to share her with my 12 yr old daughter...lol) When I was married my ex would bring pups home every so often. He wasn't very nice to them though when they wouldn't learn as quick as HE thought they should. I won't go into details but needless to say, while he would be at work, I would find homes for the one we would have at the time. 2 of them, Chewie the Chow, and Willow the Siberian Husky still have a wonderful home with a good friend of mine back home in Oklahoma. She sends me pics every now and then and when I visit I get much doggie love! :whoo: I have been divorced for almost 4 years and just now got a pup because I wanted the right one for me. I saw Zelda's pic and fell in love with her. The only thing we are working on right now is my daughter and I "Being a tree". I read that sticky and it made so much sense. Today has been day one for that because when we leave she wants to jump up on us and get right in front of our feet when we're walking. She does real well with our 2 indoor cats. My 3 yr old, Kiera, has no problem with Zelda but the 5 month old, Piper, is having issues with her. I think she's starting to come around though. This site has been extremely helpful. :clap2:


----------

